# Noise Reduction head phones!



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I work in an environment that is very, very noise (AC and lots of servers running). The government finally bought us noise reduction headphones after much complaining. The actually sprung for the more expensive ones, but man oh man are they nice. I'm going to see if I can "borrow" them for a test drive when using a whistle, but for now they definately have my vote!

They are Bose QuietComfort 3 Acoustic Noise Canceling headphones, priced new ~$350.

They fit nicely on the head and are light weight. I think I might get a pair for my husband since he travels a lot and they come with the appropriate plugs for airplanes. Man these things are neat!

They also come with a rechargeble battery.

FOM


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Do there block enough noise to be used for shooting? HPW


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Harry,

I do not know - I've been told I can't take them out of the battlelab, but I may see if I can for a weekend and see....

FOM


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 22, 2006)

Be nice to see how they work with those Alpha pistols. Man are those things ever loud!!!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I just bought a set of Panasonic noise reducing headphones to use on airplanes. I travel alot and like to sleep on the plane whenever possible. They are amazing. They block most of the airplane noise and sound really good as music headphones. They area about $200. $150 less than the Bose. I have used the Bose too, but have not done an A-B comparison to know which blocks the most noise and which sounds better. The Panasonics are good enough, though. 

Steve


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve, how do they feel after wearing them for 4 hours? Do they feel your head is in a vice being squeezed tighter and tighter. I know after two days of flying I wanted to throw my David Clark's out the airplane window.


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm with Howard on this one. I first bought a cheap (relatively) pair for $60. They did good with noise reduction (I used them while flying to Asia) but after a few hours your head feels like it's in a vise. I bought a better pair from Brookstone. They can be worn longer, but after 8-10 hours, they get uncomfortable too.

I don't know if the Bose would be any better or not. I've thought about using the noise reduction earbugs, but I can never get those things to stay in my ears (my head must be defective). How do people jog with those things, anyway?

So, if the Bose are still comfortable after a full day at work, it may be time to upgrade one more time.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I wear the bose ones all day  and no headaches......still haven't been given permission to take them out of the office to try in the field - thinking I might have to sneak them out...

FOM


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

HowardN wrote"
Steve, how do they feel after wearing them for 4 hours? Do they feel your head is in a vice being squeezed tighter and tighter. I know after two days of flying I wanted to throw my David Clark's out the airplane window.

It is not too bad after 4 hours. I would prefer them to be a just little looser for extended trips. We'll see how they do on 9 or 10 hour trips. They are very quiet though, and I really like that part of it. These are over the ear type and the ear cups could be a little bigger. My ears fit ok, but if they were any larger, they would not.

Steve


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a pair of Sony MDR-NC5 that I highly recommend. Not only is the price correct ($30 - $40), but they can operate in passive and active noise canceling modes (in case you need to be able to hear background noise) and they fold down for travel.


----------

